# Invertir Motores  en circuito con FotoResistencias



## Devka. (Nov 8, 2008)

Bueno , que tal , esa es mi duda , quiero hacer un circuito con fotoresistencias que al tener obscuridad los motores giren en un sentido , y al recibir luz giren en sentido contrario , espero y me ayuden aca les dejo la imagen de lo que llevo hecho , que es el hacer funcionar los motores con obscuridad solo me falta invertirlos y en eso tengo dudas 

De antemano , Gracias ^^


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 8, 2008)

Para lograr tu objetivo y sin usar fuentes simetricas lo que tenes que usar es un puente H o en su defecto cuatro transistores. Cualquier cosa avisa y te hago un esquema.


----------



## pepechip (Nov 9, 2008)

Si sustituyes unas de las ldr por un potenciometro realizara la funcion que deseas.


----------



## Devka. (Nov 9, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Si sustituyes unas de las ldr por un potenciometro realizara la funcion que deseas.




si , eso se me olvido mencionar , yo no debo tocar el circuito para nada , ni regular potenciometros ni nada que el circuito solo funcione solo me limitare a poner algo que haga sombra para que funcione


----------



## Devka. (Nov 9, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Para lograr tu objetivo y sin usar fuentes simetricas lo que tenes que usar es un puente H o en su defecto cuatro transistores. Cualquier cosa avisa y te hago un esquema.




si , me ayudaria mucho el esquema , en base al que ya tengo hecho porfavor si no es mucha molestia ^^


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 9, 2008)

Ya me confundi  lo que vos tenes son dos motores y lo que queres es que cuando este oscuro estos giren al reves?


----------



## Devka. (Nov 9, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Ya me confundi  lo que vos tenes son dos motores y lo que queres es que cuando este oscuro estos giren al reves?



nop  , al reves cuando alla luz , los motores giren al reves ..


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 9, 2008)

Algo asi


----------



## pepechip (Nov 9, 2008)

Devka. dijo:
			
		

> pepechip dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me parece perfecto. Pues ya lo tienes. 

El potenciometro solo tienes que ajustarlo una unica vez para regular el umbral de luz a la que quieres que cambie el giro.


----------



## Devka. (Nov 9, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Algo asi




jeje ai disculpa , pero tengo algunas dudas con el circuito que me has echo ... la primera es el simbolo de que esta a un lado del inversor que debo conectar ahi ... despues las resistencias son Ldr?.... y por ultimo los motores a donde debo de mandar para poder polarizar correctamente ya que asi no lo entiendo 

te pongo las imagenes para que veas lo que hice simulando el circuito y no funciona ....


----------



## fer Porta (Nov 11, 2014)

Hola

Estoy usando ese mismo circuito para un proyecto de panel solar el la facultad. Quisiera saber si tienen mas especificaciones sobre el circuito como: cual es tension maxima que saca despues de la resistencia de 56 omh, cual el el voltaje de la fuente que aparece ahi y como funciona el mecanismo (hacia donde gira dependiendo de los LDR, etc). Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## papirrin (Nov 11, 2014)

La tensión máxima del 741 es de 22v así que no puede se mayor que eso la batería y la tensión que saldrá del operacional sera un par de volts menos que lo de la fuente.

La corriente máxima sera limitada por la capacidad de los transistores y la capacidad de entrega de corriente de la bateria , para seleccionar la batería debes conocer el voltaje y consumo de corriente del motor que vayas a poner.

Con respecto al voltaje de la bateria  seria mejor si por ejemplo el motor es de 12v pongas una bateria de 14v aunque con una de 12v podria funcionar.


----------



## fer Porta (Nov 12, 2014)

Queria tambien saber si me podias proporcionar cual es el valor del LDR que esta en esa imagen. Tambien queria saber si los capacitores se podrian omitir.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 12, 2014)

Yo creo que uno proximo a 10k sirve y si se pueden omitir lo capacitores pero son para darle estabilidad al operacional


----------

